# Chinese Jerseys



## ecugringo (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey, I was searching for good deals on some cycling apparal and I found several web sites that have jerseys and shorts for really good deals, more than 1/2 off. They had like live strogn jerseys for $40. They seem like they are based in China or Hong Kong. Has anyone ever dealt with these? Or are they a total rip off. They all take pay pal btw.

Thanks


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

total rip of

always support your American imported jersey retailers...


just check the material if its a type you like go for it yo


----------



## ecugringo (Oct 29, 2008)

Well their photos of the items are identical and the description is identical as well. I figured is was a skam, but they were easy to find and came up quick on google searches. they had all the livestrong, university jerseys ect. and the shorts to match.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

The ones from Honduras are much better and technically 'Made in America'


----------



## jakedsnake (May 15, 2010)

What online retailers are you guys using to get your jerseys?

If anyone can recommend a cheap source that does international shipping, I'd be grateful.


----------



## ecugringo (Oct 29, 2008)

http://www.cycling-outfit.com/

This is one of the sites I found. I think it's mostly for road apparal, but still good prices. It was a quick google search. I was wondering if anyone has come across this and if they are junk or not.


----------



## mtbAndy (Jun 7, 2004)

I have friends that have used the Chinese replica jerseys. They seem to like them. One rumor I've heard is that they are printed in the same factories since copyright laws don't apply to them.


----------



## mrbubbles (Apr 9, 2007)

I have two, they're decent and I can't really tell the difference (have Sugoi, Castelli, De Marchi, etc), but do stay away from the shorts/bibs, horrible pads, buy the jerseys only.


----------



## ecugringo (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey thanks for the replies. I think Im gonna order a jersey its only $26. Try it out, see how it is.


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

I have three sets/kits that I've ordered from three different sources (EBAY/CL/WEBSITE). FYI, they seem to run a little small so think about ordering a size up. The jerseys zip on the left side but who really cares huh  

Matt


----------



## jakedsnake (May 15, 2010)

ecugringo said:


> http://www.cycling-outfit.com/
> 
> This is one of the sites I found. I think it's mostly for road apparal, but still good prices. It was a quick google search. I was wondering if anyone has come across this and if they are junk or not.


I just ordered a couple a jerseys from this site using pay pal. The website is based out of Singapore not China.


----------



## JDM (May 2, 2008)

does anyone have a picture of the chamois in the bib shorts? 

I'd give them a try if I could get a plain pair (no team logo)


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

highdelll said:


> The ones from Honduras are much better and technically 'Made in America'


Honduras it is !


----------



## boxerbill77 (Jan 19, 2011)

I wear XL normally, so should I order a XXL or stick with XL from that site? I want to give it a shot also.


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

boxerbill77 said:


> I wear XL normally, so should I order a XXL or stick with XL from that site? I want to give it a shot also.


The three kits I bought all ran small.....prolly better to have them a little bigger than a little to small....IMO 

Matt


----------



## boxerbill77 (Jan 19, 2011)

beagledadi said:


> The three kits I bought all ran small.....prolly better to have them a little bigger than a little to small....IMO
> 
> Matt


what is your weight height etc.. and what size did you buy?


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

I'm 5'10''/180lbs with a medium build. I road and mtn bike usually in a L but ordered XL not knowing how the off-brand kit would fit.

I paid $50 for this white Cervelo kit on EBay (Chinese) mainly for riding in he summer sun here in Las Vegas. The XL jersey fit perfect but zippers up on the left, that's fine with me. The XL bib shorts fit fine but are about 1-2 inches shorter above my knee that my PI bibs (pictured)...that makes for some funny tan lines or a nasty sunburn so I don't wear the shorts much. The pads are ok but I wouldn't do a century ride in'em.

Prolly a good idea to order a size up just in case IMO :thumbsup:

Matt


----------



## boxerbill77 (Jan 19, 2011)

I just ordered a XL so I will report back once I get it/ How long did it take to get yours?


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

I think it was around 5-7 days from China, pretty fast.


----------



## qdawgg (Jun 21, 2007)

ecugringo said:


> Hey, I was searching for good deals on some cycling apparal and I found several web sites that have jerseys and shorts for really good deals, more than 1/2 off. *They had like live strogn* jerseys for $40. They seem like they are based in China or Hong Kong. Has anyone ever dealt with these? Or are they a total rip off. They all take pay pal btw.
> 
> Thanks


Probably not a scam but you might want to find another Chinese company unless you don't care how they spell "strogn"


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

yup this is it...


----------



## FreeGravey (Nov 10, 2010)

dont do it save your pennies... my friend likes to get that ebay chinese garbage and its awful the sizes are always off super thin cheap spandex.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

Looking into the replica Giant kit on ebay. Are the short pads really that bad? are the jerseys comfortable?


----------



## ecugringo (Oct 29, 2008)

qdawgg said:


> Probably not a scam but you might want to find another Chinese company unless you don't care how they spell "strogn"


Ha that's my terrible spelling. I'm still debating about ordering them or not. I won't be able to ride for a while, (shoulder surgery) But if they get good reviews I might pull the trigger.


----------



## jakedsnake (May 15, 2010)

I just got the jerseys I ordered from a Chinese site. The jerseys are fine and look great on me. Make sure to order a size or two larger than you think you need.


----------



## qdawgg (Jun 21, 2007)

ecugringo said:


> Ha that's my terrible spelling. I'm still debating about ordering them or not. I won't be able to ride for a while, (shoulder surgery) But if they get good reviews I might pull the trigger.


I figured that and was just joking around - I meant to put a smiley afterwards and forgot. If you pull the trigger let us know what you think of the jersey.


----------



## Veda (Dec 17, 2009)

Some of those chinese knockoffs actually use Coolmax or some other real authentic jersey materials that are soft to the touch and wear pretty well. But there is no way of knowing from the pics...


----------

